# Kai Greene talks about the Olympia



## mike pulcinella (Nov 29, 2010)

In this very moving mini-documentary Kai Greene is candid about his disappointment at placing poorly at the 2010 Mr. Olympia competition. "What went wrong?"






YouTube Video


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 29, 2010)

Good video.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Anna_lev (Nov 30, 2010)

It was useful to listen to him


----------



## mike pulcinella (Nov 30, 2010)

Anna_lev said:


> It was useful to listen to him



Interesting comment. How was it useful? I'm curious.


----------



## Naturalforlife (Dec 1, 2010)

He could never beat jay or dex or heath so dats why he didnt win duh


----------



## Naturalforlife (Dec 1, 2010)

Feel bad after rewatching hes a real nice guy and hard worker but im a jay fan hes the man


----------



## JPN (Dec 4, 2010)

excellent video


----------



## Creatineamonster (Dec 19, 2010)

Everything he is doing with the MM vids is amazing he is so honest and real about his struggles and feeling it really is crazy amazing thanks for sharing.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2010)

Your video is better than Palumbos.
He opens up in your video...with Palumbo he barely speaks, almost like he's embarrassed.






YouTube Video












I hope he succeeds in BB, that way he can get out of the projects.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 19, 2010)

He'll be fine.  He is a winner.  He thinks and he acts and is usually correct. He knows what happened and it won't happen again.


----------



## mike pulcinella (Dec 19, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Your video is better than Palumbos.
> He opens up in your video...with Palumbo he barely speaks, almost like he's embarrassed.
> 
> 
> ...



Palumbo's video inspired me and frustrated me when I saw it because I knew that there was so much more there than he was getting. It made me want to work with Kai and then out of the blue MuscleMeds calls me! Crazy right?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2010)

You did a great job, keep up the good work and please keep posting.


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

Great video


----------



## oufinny (Dec 20, 2010)

Enjoyed the video!


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike great vid.. man ur heart cant help but cheer for tht guy


----------



## theBIGness (Dec 20, 2010)

if he would come on out the closet he would be much more focused to get the water out and win


----------



## mike pulcinella (Dec 21, 2010)

theBIGness said:


> if he would come on out the closet he would be much more focused to get the water out and win



I'll mention that to his girlfriend when I see Kai and her today.


----------



## theBIGness (Dec 21, 2010)

mike pulcinella said:


> I'll mention that to his girlfriend when I see Kai and her today.



can you print the pic i posted and get an autograph??


----------



## mike pulcinella (Dec 21, 2010)

theBIGness said:


> can you print the pic i posted and get an autograph??



Sure! Send me $100 and I'll do it. 

Better yet, why don't YOU do it at his next personal appearance, smartass? You ain't get the BALLS.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 21, 2010)

He needs to get over it. There are many of us who dream to be that size.  

He did well, he's too hard on himself.


----------



## theBIGness (Dec 21, 2010)

mike pulcinella said:


> Sure! Send me $100 and I'll do it.
> 
> Better yet, why don't YOU do it at his next personal appearance, smartass? You ain't get the BALLS.



im starting to wonder if you are the girlfriend you were talking about, i could put another 15 or so very questionable pics, upsidedown splits, and dancing to micheal jackson songs up here but its not even what this is about. If thats your boy im sorry and he is huge so kudos to Kai.


----------



## Anna_lev (Dec 22, 2010)

One can find something useful and interesting in absolutely everything!!!


----------



## mike pulcinella (Dec 22, 2010)

theBIGness said:


> im starting to wonder if you are the girlfriend you were talking about, i could put another 15 or so very questionable pics, upsidedown splits, and dancing to micheal jackson songs up here but its not even what this is about. If thats your boy im sorry and he is huge so kudos to Kai.



You guys really need to grow up and get over it.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 22, 2010)

No doubt kai seems like a good guy..


----------



## Creatineamonster (Dec 22, 2010)

wow so if you dance to a micheal jackson song or can do upside down splits this means your gay?

The scientific method is not strong with this one.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 23, 2010)

i agree he's just a hater


----------



## theBIGness (Dec 23, 2010)

Creatineamonster said:


> wow so if you dance to a micheal jackson song or can do upside down splits this means your gay?
> 
> The scientific method is not strong with this one.



if that pic i posted has you thinking heterosexual then i stand corrected. maybe i need lasik surgery i though i saw ASSLESS CHAPS


----------



## mike pulcinella (Dec 23, 2010)

theBIGness said:


> if that pic i posted has you thinking heterosexual then i stand corrected. maybe i need lasik surgery i though *i saw ASSLESS CHAPS*



And couldn't stop looking, obviously.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 23, 2010)

he must hate the fact he cant have him all to himself must be hard for ya it be ok bigness.... were here for ya lol


----------



## jbenmedic (Dec 27, 2010)

That pic you posted has a logo on it that is obviously from a site or magazine catering to chics or gay dudes who want to check out muscular guys. If the guy wanted to pose for a mag or a site and make some cash doing it, I say go for it. Seems like every hater in here goes straight to the gay comments when they don't like somebody. Grow up and/or get creative.


----------

